
Odesi: New music composition software to help you produce hot tracks - OdesiSoftware
http://odesi.mixedinkey.com
======
WalterSear
That looks awfully dumbed down :( I'm not sure who the audience is - it's too
much for a beginner, and doesn't add anything someone who can write music
would want.

